# [CLOSED] Shari is giving out a Street Piano DIY!



## Jhin (Apr 16, 2020)

Join the turnip.exchange queue here! If you don't know what this is, it is a virtual queue for the dodo code to my island. Join the queue and once you reach #1 you will receive my dodo code, please do not just post here saying you want to come as right now I'm not able to PM individual codes  No entrance fee or mandatory 'tips' required. Her house is directly to the left at the end of the beach next to the airport, it will all be fenced off so you can't miss it!

If you are number 1 in the queue and do not arrive at my island within a few minutes, I will manually skip you so others can have a chance to come. It may take a while but please be patient and keep your eyes on the turnip.exchange! For the most efficiency I'd prefer if you were at your airport ready to type a dodo code when you get into queue. Apologies!


----------



## beebs (Apr 16, 2020)

TY! I've been wanting one of these!


----------



## Aftereight (Apr 16, 2020)

Ooh, I'd be interested as well


----------



## Apo (Apr 16, 2020)

Id love to come too


----------



## Jhin (Apr 16, 2020)

Oh, also keep in mind if you are number 1 in the queue and don't arrive at my island within a few minutes, I'm going to have to manually remove you so this can move along at a decent pace. Ideally you should be waiting at your airport ready to type in the code!


----------



## niko2 (Apr 16, 2020)

Joined the queue! It will also be cool to say hi to Shari again! I miss that monkey haha


----------



## brinee (Apr 16, 2020)

i would love to come


----------



## Legoshii (Apr 16, 2020)

Edit: Ok


----------



## AmyK (Apr 16, 2020)

Ohhh, this is so freaking amazing. I hope I can make it. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Lethalia (Apr 16, 2020)

Would love to come over, thank you. I just joined the queue~


----------



## navleost (Apr 16, 2020)

Jhin said:


> Join the turnip.exchange queue here! If you don't know what this is, it is a virtual queue for the dodo code to my island. Join the queue and once you reach #1 you will receive my dodo code, please do not just post here saying you want to come as right now I'm not able to PM individual codes  No entrance fee or mandatory 'tips' required. Her house is directly to the left at the end of the beach next to the airport, it will all be fenced off so you can't miss it!
> 
> If you are number 1 in the queue and do not arrive at my island within a few minutes, I will manually skip you so others can have a chance to come. It may take a while but please be patient and keep your eyes on the turnip.exchange! For the most efficiency I'd prefer if you were at your airport ready to type a dodo code when you get into queue. Apologies!


Usins that website so People can still visit while your afk is freaking genius!


----------



## gpinckney32 (Apr 16, 2020)

would love to come! how do i join the queue?


----------



## Jhin (Apr 16, 2020)

gpinckney32 said:


> would love to come! how do i join the queue?


Just click on the link, and it should have a button saying to join the queue for an island named Bunkum. Click on that and the website will guide you through queueing up, it's super simple!


----------



## gpinckney32 (Apr 16, 2020)

nevermind haha 


gpinckney32 said:


> would love to come! how do i join the queue?


----------



## Jhin (Apr 16, 2020)

Sorry everyone still in the queue, Shari just left her house so the recipe is no longer available. Thanks everyone who joined and again big apology to those who waited in queue and couldn't visit! Closing the thread now.


----------

